
What happened in my birth year? - mhr_online
http://whathappenedinmybirthyear.com/
======
bromagosa
Nice, but I hate that they assume I can't read faster than a 10 year old... ;)

~~~
endersshadow
If you close the tab because that's annoying you, it lets you stay on the page
and it shows the entirety of what it was going to type out. Just figured that
one out.

